# Projekti dhe shërbime > Vërejtje dhe këshilla >  Elita Kombëtare

## Hyllien

Kam disa ditë që shoh se po hapen tema shumë të cuditshme heronjsh lokalë apo të ashtuquajturish heronj në një nga pjesët që personalisht cilësoj si ndër më prestigjozet të forumit, pjesa e Elitës Kombëtare. Në ka vend që meriton një vemendje të vecantë nga ana e Administratorëve dhe Moderatorëve të forumit është pikërisht ky nënforum që përmbledh shembujt kombëtar që shqiptari duhet të ndjeki dhe të mësoj. Janë disa tema të hapura nga antari Illyrian King etj që nuk i përkasin aspak forumit dhe vlerave që ka forumi i Elitës Kombëtare.

Ju lutem moderatorët të marrin masa ndaj këtij trendi ckombtarizues.

----------


## Illyrian_King

Nuk besoj se kam hap qoftë edhe një temë tek Elita Kombëtare, e që personi të cilit ja kam dedikuar atë temë të mos jetë me vlera kombëtare (patriotike).
Nëse dikush ka rezerva ndaj figurave kombëtare dhe atyre që bën rezistencë në Luginë të Preshevës dhe Iliridë ndaj sllavo-ortodoksëve atëherë është problem i tij/saj. Personalisht krenohem me të gjithë ata që dhanë për këtë vend nga i madhi Gjergj Kastrioti e gjër tek më i vogli cilido të jetë ai. Ata që bënë luftën në Luginë të Preshevës dhe në Iliridë nuk ju pengon askujt përpos sllavo-ortodoksëve të cilëve ua kthyen pushkën ata burra. Mbetet tek Adminët të vendosin mbi këto gjëra, por një gjë është e pamohueshme do të vazhdoj t'i nderoj të gjithë ata njerëz që kontribuan për këtë ani pse tani e kuptova se kjo gjë iu pengon disave që janë zhveshur nga nacionalizmi.

----------


## KILI MERTURI

Ka tema në Elita Kombëtare që nuk përshtaten.

Perona kontraver si hashim thaqi e ibrahim rugova jan shmbull tipik i asa që nënforumi Elita Kombëtare është degraduar shumë.

Kërkoi nga Moderatorët që këta dy emra të largohen menjëher nga nënforumi Elta Kombëtare.

Nëse ky nënforum ka karakterin e vet ashtu sic edhe quhet , atëher , do të duhej që hapja e temave në këtë nënforum të mos ishte e lejuar të hapen pa filtrim.

Ju falemnderoi për mirkuptim.

Kili
*SHQIPËRIA ETNIKE ËSHTË GJAKU IM QË NUK FALET!*

----------


## Hyllien

> Ka tema në Elita Kombëtare që nuk përshtaten.
> 
> Perona kontraver si hashim thaqi e ibrahim rugova jan shmbull tipik i asa që nënforumi Elita Kombëtare është degraduar shumë.
> 
> Kërkoi nga Moderatorët që këta dy emra të largohen menjëher nga nënforumi Elta Kombëtare.
> 
> Nëse ky nënforum ka karakterin e vet ashtu sic edhe quhet , atëher , do të duhej që hapja e temave në këtë nënforum të mos ishte e lejuar të hapen pa filtrim.
> 
> Ju falemnderoi për mirkuptim.
> ...


Po lëre Rugovën o i gjorë injorant. Rugova është lider atdhetar, politik, publicist, shkrimtar etj që e njef e ka shkruar gjithë bota për të e që mbajti një popull të lidhur derisa vdiq(nëse vdiq natyralisht).

Këtu po diskutohet për njerëzit pafund që vendosen atje. Dhe Dariusi e dha përgjigjen tek tema tjetër. Me u fut cdo dëshmor në Elitën Kombëtare i bie të kemi me qindra mijëra tema. Dëshmori dëshmor, elita elitë. Nuk janë e njëjta gjë, pasi tek elitarët matet intelekti, të qënurit vizionar etj.

----------


## bindi

ha ha ,mos harroni te fusni edhe veten nje dite ne kete elite...

----------


## Illyrian_King

> Po lëre Rugovën o i gjorë injorant. Rugova është lider atdhetar, politik, publicist, shkrimtar etj që e njef e ka shkruar gjithë bota për të e që mbajti një popull të lidhur derisa vdiq(nëse vdiq natyralisht).


Rugova atdhetar?!

Prej cilës ditë?  :rrotullo syte:

----------


## Fishtani1

> Rugova atdhetar?!
> 
> Prej cilës ditë?


Po ti debil, qka je qe e mban nengraden "atdhetar n'damar", kush je ti qe i paragjykon figurat tona shqiptare?, dhe me cfare drejte e quan veten atdhetar?

----------


## Illyrian_King

> Po ti debil, qka je qe e mban nengraden "atdhetar n'damar", kush je ti qe i paragjykon figurat tona shqiptare?, dhe me cfare drejte e quan veten atdhetar?


Unë per veti e di pse jam atdhetar. Mirëpo pom dhimbseni ju të cilët po i thoni atdhetar një njeriu i cili në Dhjetor të vitit 1997 e quajti UÇK-në ushtri terroriste. I njejti person pranoi në Hagë kur deshmoi kundër Millosheviçit se kishte kerkuar strehim nga Millosheviç prej Ushtrisë Çlirimtare të Kosovës (të cilës ja kishte frikën).

----------


## Fishtani1

> Unë per veti e di pse jam atdhetar. Mirëpo pom dhimbseni ju të cilët po i thoni atdhetar një njeriu i cili në Dhjetor të vitit 1997 e quajti UÇK-në ushtri terroriste.* I njejti person pranoi në Hagë kur deshmoi kundër Millosheviçit se kishte kerkuar strehim nga Millosheviç prej Ushtrisë Çlirimtare të Kosovës (të cilës ja kishte frikën)*.


Ti dhe atdhetarizmi jeni shume larg, perkundrazi ben pjese ne anti-atdhetarizem, ti je ne rangun e atyre bythlypiraseve qe je i paafte per te logjikuar si puna e gabeleve, mjafton citimin qe ta bera me bold se cfare niveli i ulet je. Ik vazhdo hap tema te ilahive dhe talibaneve (bashkatdhetareve) te tu, dhe ndryshoje nengraden beje taliban n'damar.

----------


## Illyrian_King

> Ti dhe atdhetarizmi jeni shume larg, perkundrazi ben pjese ne anti-atdhetarizem, ti je ne rangun e atyre bythlypiraseve qe je i paafte per te logjikuar si puna e gabeleve, mjafton citimin qe ta bera me bold se cfare niveli i ulet je. Ik vazhdo hap tema te ilahive dhe talibaneve (bashkatdhetareve) te tu, dhe ndryshoje nengraden beje taliban n'damar.


Nuk jam i nivelit tënd të ultë me flliq gojen me ty. U preke nga ajo që thashë sepse në ato momente TV e shikonin 2 milion shqiptarë të Kosovës, mos harro Rugova pas luftës në vitin 2001 i kishte 48% në zgjedhje ajo ndikoi në rënien e perqindjes në zgjedhjet tjera. Kosova në Elitën Kombëtare i ka figurat e saja që kontribuan para lufte, në luftë dhe pas luftë janë ata të cilët formuan Ushtrinë Çlirimtare të Kosovës, janë ata që sollën lirinë nëpërmjet Ushtrisë Çlirimtare të Kosovës dhe janë ata që shpallën pavarësinë ku Rugova nuk bënë pjesë në asnjërën nga këto.

----------


## Fishtani1

> Nuk jam i nivelit tënd të ultë me flliq gojen me ty. U preke nga ajo që thashë sepse në ato momente TV e shikonin 2 milion shqiptarë të Kosovës, mos harro Rugova pas luftës në vitin 2001 i kishte 48% në zgjedhje ajo ndikoi në rënien e perqindjes në zgjedhjet tjera. Kosova në Elitën Kombëtare i ka figurat e saja që kontribuan para lufte, në luftë dhe pas luftë janë ata të cilët formuan Ushtrinë Çlirimtare të Kosovës, janë ata që sollën lirinë nëpërmjet Ushtrisë Çlirimtare të Kosovës dhe janë ata që shpallën pavarësinë ku Rugova nuk bënë pjesë në asnjërën nga këto.


O Shpifkesh, ku e pjelle kete genjeshter nga mendja jote apo ka tall loqen dikush me ty?, Rugova kur ishte si deshmitar ne procesin gjyqesor, kamerat ishin te mbyllura dhe askush se ka pare si ka vajt procesi...tani ti thua e kam pare 2 milion shqiptare duke shprehur ashtu...e sheh se cfare debili i poshter je, dhe cfare logjike ka te shprehet ne ate menyre Rugova?, edhe idioti me i madh e kupton qe kjo eshte thjeshte shpifkje dhe pa e justifikueshme.

Ja po ta them une, perkundrazi Rugova ka shpreh si ne Hage ashtu dhe publik (perfshire menjehere pasi u terhoq ne Itali) qe ishte marrur si peng nga ana e policeve serb, tani ti ketu vjen nxjerr vrere duke genjyer edhe para syve kur shume mire e dijme ngjarjen dhe rrjedhat historike qe nga 1990, nuk te kam thene kot qe je anti-shqiptar pikerisht per mendime te cekta ndaj gjithqka shqiptare.

----------


## Illyrian_King

> O Shpifkesh, ku e pjelle kete genjeshter nga mendja jote apo ka tall loqen dikush me ty?, Rugova kur ishte si deshmitar ne procesin gjyqesor, kamerat ishin te mbyllura dhe askush se ka pare si ka vajt procesi...tani ti thua e kam pare 2 milion shqiptare duke shprehur ashtu...e sheh se cfare debili i poshter je, dhe cfare logjike ka te shprehet ne ate menyre Rugova?, edhe idioti me i madh e kupton qe kjo eshte thjeshte shpifkje dhe pa e justifikueshme.
> 
> Ja po ta them une, perkundrazi Rugova ka shpreh si ne Hage ashtu dhe publik (perfshire menjehere pasi u terhoq ne Itali) qe ishte marrur si peng nga ana e policeve serb, tani ti ketu vjen nxjerr vrere duke genjyer edhe para syve kur shume mire e dijme ngjarjen dhe rrjedhat historike qe nga 1990, nuk te kam thene kot qe je anti-shqiptar pikerisht per mendime te cekta ndaj gjithqka shqiptare.


Nuk mundesh me ju qit hi syve shqiptarëve, pse je i shitur për qaraqet e rugovistëve ajo mbetet problem i yti, për ndryshe Rugova ishte në transmetim direkt nga Haga këtë e kemi pa të gjithë. Rugova asnjëherë nuk e ka ndier rrezikun nga serbët, por nga UÇK-ja argumenti më i mirë pse asnjëherë nuk shkoj në Prekaz vend në të cilin nuk la pa shkuar njeri. Sa për atë se a u kan ne transmetim a jo Rugova ne Hagë o qen i biri qenit bone ni klik ne google "Rugova në Hagë" edhe e sheh sa video te dalin. Mos repliko më se je i ndytë!

----------


## Uriel

> Kam disa ditë që shoh se po hapen tema shumë të cuditshme heronjsh lokalë apo të ashtuquajturish heronj në një nga pjesët që personalisht cilësoj si ndër më prestigjozet të forumit, pjesa e Elitës Kombëtare. Në ka vend që meriton një vemendje të vecantë nga ana e Administratorëve dhe Moderatorëve të forumit është pikërisht ky nënforum që përmbledh shembujt kombëtar që shqiptari duhet të ndjeki dhe të mësoj. Janë disa tema të hapura nga antari Illyrian King etj që nuk i përkasin aspak forumit dhe vlerave që ka forumi i Elitës Kombëtare.
> 
> Ju lutem moderatorët të marrin masa ndaj këtij trendi ckombtarizues.


Forumi në fjalë ka një moderator aktiv. Hapi i parë që ndiqet është kontaktimi me të dhe nëse komunikimi nuk është produktiv kalohet tek super moderatori. Ke tentuar të komunikosh privatisht me moderatorin ose të raportosh temat që gjykohen jo të vendit?!  Do i kurseje kohë vetes dhe do shmangeshin edhe përplasje të mundshme, të kthyera në traditë tashmë nëpër temat e ankimeve.

----------


## Hyllien

> Forumi në fjalë ka një moderator aktiv. Hapi i parë që ndiqet është kontaktimi me të dhe nëse komunikimi nuk është produktiv kalohet tek super moderatori. Ke tentuar të komunikosh privatisht me moderatorin ose të raportosh temat që gjykohen jo të vendit?!  Do i kurseje kohë vetes dhe do shmangeshin edhe përplasje të mundshme, të kthyera në traditë tashmë nëpër temat e ankimeve.


Moderatori është kontaktuar dhe temat në fjalë janë raportuar. Temat këtu nuk është se janë bërë objekt replike e vazhdueshme por është mosmoderimi adekuat i forumit, dhe e kuptoj se jo të gjithë kanë kohë, që ka lejuar një sasi të madhe talebanësh të vandalizojnë integritetin e forumit dhe strukturën që ka. Mund të debatojmë nëpër tema, për figura kombëtare e ndërkombëtare, por jo të vandalizojmë me shkarravina dhe shtrëmbërojmë cdo gjë. Këtu o po futen njerëz të klasës së parë, ose po futet një kontigjent i shëmtuar propagandistik që po prish ekuilibrat në forum në favor të talebanizmit ekstrem.

Dariusi gjtihsesi e dha përgjigjen tek tema tjetër e hapur nga Llapi. Për cdo dëshmorë nuk mund të hapet temë në Elitë, pasi nuk ka kuptim. Elita i përket të tjera figurave.

----------


## KILI MERTURI

Hyllien , mbase më ke cituar , po të drejtohem.

him govna nuk është Elitë Kombëtare Shqiptare!

E ti shoki , vendose foton e tij në dhmen e gjumit , se të merr ma mir gjumi.

Haj tash e mos e ngatërro temen.

Nuk e nje kush në botë at kirjes. Tekefundit e njohim ne më së mirë dhe e dim se nuk ka vend në temeat të Elta Kombëtare!

Kili
*SHQIPËRIA ETNIKE ËSHTË GJAKU IM QË NUK FALET!*

hasa e hima në nënforumin tradhtarë të kombit e kan vendin!

----------


## Jack Watson

> Kam disa ditë që shoh se po hapen tema shumë të cuditshme heronjsh lokalë apo të ashtuquajturish heronj në një nga pjesët që personalisht cilësoj si ndër më prestigjozet të forumit, pjesa e Elitës Kombëtare. Në ka vend që meriton një vemendje të vecantë nga ana e Administratorëve dhe Moderatorëve të forumit është pikërisht ky nënforum që përmbledh shembujt kombëtar që shqiptari duhet të ndjeki dhe të mësoj. Janë disa tema të hapura nga antari Illyrian King etj që nuk i përkasin aspak forumit dhe vlerave që ka forumi i Elitës Kombëtare.
> 
> Ju lutem moderatorët të marrin masa ndaj këtij trendi ckombtarizues.


Përshëndetje.


Problemi është se unë të paktën personalisht e kam të vështirë të përcaktoj se cili personazh të bëj pjesë në "Elitë" dhe cili jo,  e kam fjalët për figurat lokale, psh që njihen vetëm në Maqedoni. Konkretisht për temat që kishte hapur Illyrian King, ishin tema me personazhe që unë nuk njoh në rradhë të parë (janë figura lokale, vetë jam nga Shqipëria). Psh ishte një temë  që kishte hapur Illyran_kIng "Jakup Hasipi", tani ky ka qenë luftëtar në UÇK dhe aktivist fetar, tani unë s'mund t'ja ndaloj njeriu që të hapë temë për të.  Pata rënë dakort që të postojnë vetëm për veprimtaritë patriotike që kanë kryer e jo për ato fetare. 

Tjetër problem janë tema me figura të tilla si Hashim Thaçi, Rugova etj përfundojnë në sherr e ofendime nga persona të caktuar, të cilët më habisin me nivelin e tyre. Psh temat për Hashim Thaçin kanë mijëra postime nga llapi & co që janë me nivel mediokër. Duhet nxjerr një rregull që në Elitë të hapen tema vetëm për persona që nuk rrojnë, në mënyrë që të përjashtohen diskutimet politike për persona që janë akoma në politikë. Po ashtu mirë do ishte të krijohet edhe një nënforum i veçantë brenda Elitës për kategorinë: heronj, luftëtar, patriotë dhe atdhetar të shquar. Do t'i hedh si propozime te forumi i moderatorëve. 




> Moderatori është kontaktuar dhe temat në fjalë janë raportuar.


Mua nuk më keni kontaktuar gjë. Bile edhe për këtë temë më njoftoi një mik se më kishte shpëtuar pa e parë. Për shqetësimet në lidhje me forumin "Elita Kombëtare" duhet të më kontaktoni mua të parin meqë jam moderatori më i thjeshtë i këtij nënforumi, pastaj nqs sju sqaroj dot apo sjap zgjidhje duhen kontaktuar smodët dhe admini i forumit.

----------


## Llapi

Jack Watson

ty te gjith ata qe ia kthyen pushken shkaut jan te padeshirueshem te Elita Kombetare 
lshojau nji sy sa tema mi ke dergue e me von  i ke mbyll te nenforumi shqipe nga kosova

ndersa tek elita i ke lan 
per fatmir sejdiun
per albin kurin
per dacin macin
per vetvendosjen 
per dofar lucash qe se din askush kush eshte
perpos qe ka qen puntor ne komunen e prishtines


e shum e shum tier marre me te ardh nese kie naj pik gjaku te shqiptarit per bes

----------


## Hyllien

> Përshëndetje.
> 
> 
> Problemi është se unë të paktën personalisht e kam të vështirë të përcaktoj se cili personazh të bëj pjesë në "Elitë" dhe cili jo,  e kam fjalët për figurat lokale, psh që njihen vetëm në Maqedoni. Konkretisht për temat që kishte hapur Illyrian King, ishin tema me personazhe që unë nuk njoh në rradhë të parë (janë figura lokale, vetë jam nga Shqipëria). Psh ishte një temë  që kishte hapur Illyran_kIng "Jakup Hasipi", tani ky ka qenë luftëtar në UÇK dhe aktivist fetar, tani unë s'mund t'ja ndaloj njeriu që të hapë temë për të.  Pata rënë dakort që të postojnë vetëm për veprimtaritë patriotike që kanë kryer e jo për ato fetare. 
> 
> Tjetër problem janë tema me figura të tilla si Hashim Thaçi, Rugova etj përfundojnë në sherr e ofendime nga persona të caktuar, të cilët më habisin me nivelin e tyre. Psh temat për Hashim Thaçin kanë mijëra postime nga llapi & co që janë me nivel mediokër. Duhet nxjerr një rregull që në Elitë të hapen tema vetëm për persona që nuk rrojnë, në mënyrë që të përjashtohen diskutimet politike për persona që janë akoma në politikë. Po ashtu mirë do ishte të krijohet edhe një nënforum i veçantë brenda Elitës për kategorinë: heronj, luftëtar, patriotë dhe atdhetar të shquar. Do t'i hedh si propozime te forumi i moderatorëve. 
> 
> 
> 
> Mua nuk më keni kontaktuar gjë. Bile edhe për këtë temë më njoftoi një mik se më kishte shpëtuar pa e parë. Për shqetësimet në lidhje me forumin "Elita Kombëtare" duhet të më kontaktoni mua të parin meqë jam moderatori më i thjeshtë i këtij nënforumi, pastaj nqs sju sqaroj dot apo sjap zgjidhje duhen kontaktuar smodët dhe admini i forumit.


Përshëndetje Jack,

Temat i kam raportuar aty ku thotë "raportoni". Mbase duhet të coj MP herës tjetër, por ngaqë e kam dizaktivizuar sepse mar mesazhe lloj lloj i bie pak si shkurt dhe e raportoj atje.

Jam shumë dakort personalisht që të hapet një nënforum për herojtë/dëshmorët, pasi tani ka dhe më tepër dokumentim për gjëra të tilla se sa ka patur në të kaluarën kur veprimtaria e shumë individëve nuk u dokumentua kurrë dhe humbi në harresë.

Përsa i përket Rugovës, vandalizimi i temës së tij është një akt c'njerëzor e para punës, që bëhet nga po i njëjti grup antarësh që futet me rotacion me emër tjetër sa herë që përjashtohen. Tema është vandalizuar krejtsisht dhe i ka humbur vlera që ka.

Jam dakort që figurat politike, dhe akoma aktive që janë në politikë nuk mund të bëjnë pjesë atje akoma. Kjo do punë pasi rrezik ka tema dhe për Sali Berishën që ka dhënë kontribut të madh për shëmbjen e komunizmit, por me këtë logjikë a mos duhet hapur temë për Bashën ? Ramën ? Nanon ? Nuk di a më kupton po humbet struktura dhe misioni që ka ai si nënforum. Njerëzit politik aktiv ndoshta do ishte mirë mos diskutoheshin.

Problem tjetër që ju cekni dhe që un e kam cekur është ana fetare që nuk duhet të ketë vend në një nënforum për elitën kombëtare, ose nëse ka të trajtohet në plan të dytë.

----------


## Fishtani1

> Nuk mundesh me ju qit hi syve shqiptarëve, pse je i shitur për qaraqet e rugovistëve ajo mbetet problem i yti, për ndryshe Rugova ishte në transmetim direkt nga Haga këtë e kemi pa të gjithë. Rugova asnjëherë nuk e ka ndier rrezikun nga serbët, por nga UÇK-ja argumenti më i mirë pse asnjëherë nuk shkoj në Prekaz vend në të cilin nuk la pa shkuar njeri. Sa për atë se a u kan ne transmetim a jo Rugova ne Hagë o qen i biri qenit bone ni klik ne google "Rugova në Hagë" edhe e sheh sa video te dalin. Mos repliko më se je i ndytë!


O ti ashkali i maqedonise "taliban king", qka di ti per rrjedhat historike te Kosoves?, ti asi race e ulet gabeliane qe vetem me urretje dhe shpifje merresh.

Ma trego videon se ku ka thene ashtu Rugova?, dhe kush po shitet per qarqet e huaja ti qe shpifk per gjithqka anti shqiptare apo ne qe i mbrojme vlerat tona shqiptare?

Para se te fillosh me ilahi dhe postime talibane, ma gjej ate video ku paska thene Rugova, se nuk dua ta mbushi mendjen tende prej idioti qe i ke dhe qe nuk je gjendje te logjikosh se sa absurd eshte pretendimi yt se as me shpifkje nuk din te merresh, vetem dua te shoh se sa felliqesire qe je dhe fshihesh pas petkut te atdhetarizmit duke sulmuar figurat dhe historine shqiptare.

----------


## Kandy*

> Kur do ta fusesh ne koken tende qe koncepti elite kombetare me deshmor e hero kombtar skane asgje te perbashket? Hashim Thaci eshte thjesht kryeminister i Kosoves dhe luftetar i UCK-se, nuk eshte aspak Elite Kombetare.


Meqe ajo tema ku u be nje ankese rreth Hashim Thacit u mbyll, po e citoj ketu Darius.

Hashim Thaci nuk ishte thjesht nje luftetar, ishte njeri nga formuesit e UCK-se.
Nese formuesit e UCK-se nuk meritojne te jene elite, atehere as formuesit e Lidhjes se Prizrenit s'i takojne kesaj kategorie. 

Mos perdorni standarde te dyfishta, sepse edhe Sali Berisha eshte kryeminister, por ai vazhdon te ngelet aty tek elita, madje me disa tema ne vete.

----------

